
A Polished and Not-at-All Half-Baked Take on Static vs. Dynamic Typing - BerislavLopac
https://buttondown.email/hillelwayne/archive/a-totally-polished-and-not-at-all-half-baked-take/
======
Nokinside
That was a good essay.

I just want to add the point about proofs. Different type systems in
programming languages are partial proofs about some aspects of the program.
There exists continuum in type systems were it proves more and more about the
program without completely validating it.

If you do safety critical programs, the type system is never good enough.
That's why the choice of programming language is not that important. C used in
combination with static analyzer based on abstract interpretation and formal
verification does more through analysis and can often prove that there are no
run time errors.

Ideally you would like to have a language with tooling where you can use TLA+,
SAT, SMT, abstract interpretation, dependent types to prove different aspects
and get full verification that way.

